# BBS Wheels On The GTR



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Considering I was supposed to be leaving the GTR bog std due to the amount of cash spent on the GTST I'm not doing well at all  

Amazing the difference a different set of wheels makes 
Have been trawling around for a set of BBS LM's & managed to find someone who was selling mint 2nd hand ones & who was happy to take my old ones in part ex. 
(Thanks Samantha)
Have put up some new pics (click on the link & then click on the 33 GTR file) 

http://photobucket.com/albums/y288/041068/

Only got the front splitter to sort now that was damaged when they took it off the boat. Have put on new hks 2510's, kakimoto full decat system with downpipes, Gets the F Con Vpro, trust triple core intercooler, evc 5 boost controller on next week etc on & will be mapped next Wed/Thurs.
Roll on Sunday & RWYB & plenty of beers


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Heres what a sprayed splitter and numberplate change looks like...


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Cheers Mookistar - I've got the small plates in the garage waiting - lol
Does anyone do a direct replacement in carbon ??


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

most people are happy with one set of BBS LM's John !! .. you now have two !!!!! 

looks awesome.

Steve


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

The silver LM's look sweet, makes a refreshing change to the 
'usual' gold, and especially good with the red centre caps! :smokin: :smokin:

Also, where did you get the carbon dash :smokin: ???? Specially made?????


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Cheers for the comments guys.
Brooksie - I blame you - after you sold me the set for the GTST it had to be another set for the GTR - lol

Scott - yes the dash is a one off pre preg to get the weight down (1.5kgs) as are the doors - turned out a lot lot better than I thought they would.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

LM's are great, 

I think the look fantastic.

My old 33 had them,


----------



## Hydro (Apr 22, 2005)

BBS are always a classy wheel in my book


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i think the bbs lm's are the best wheels to fit to an r33


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

trackday addict, congratulations. The car looks great with those wheels.

I'm a big fan of BBS wheels myself but I don't think I've ever seen this wheel in particular. Are these gold wheels really a BBS LM? They look significantly different from the typical LMs, like the one in your other car. 

I'm very curious to find out which model these BBS wheels are. Can someone please confirm? I appreciate it very much.

I used to have LMs on my car too and now I'm running the 3pc Magnesium Race wheels (aka GT2 in Japan). 

Anyways, great choice of wheels again. You just can't beat the quality of the BBS wheels.

:smokin:


----------



## Skyline city (Jul 3, 2004)

They look great John! As I knew they would.

Regards

Sam


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

I finally found what those wheels are.

Its not the LMs as posted but they are BBS RR GP

Very cool wheels and on cool ride.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Cheers Jonsibal for clearing that up.
Good info - are those weights comparable to the LM's or heavier ?
What price do they go for generally in comparison to the LM's - cheaper or more expensive ?
Thanks
John


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

John, from the BBS Japan website, the RR are slightly heavier than the LMs.
RR 18x10 et20 = 11.3kg
LM 18x10 et20 = 10.6kg

The RR price is listed as:
80,850.00 Japan Yen =	397.889 GBP United Kingdom Pounds 
LMs cost quite a bit more.

If you really want some ultra light wheels, you can also look into the BBS 3pc racing wheels. They are called GTII or simply 3pc magnesium wheels. They are used by many race cars in different racing series. The 2 halves are made of spun aluminum and the center is cast magnesiums, very expensive. BBS also makes the centers in forged aluminum like the LMs which is even more $$$.
The beauty about these wheels is that you can get them in the exact size and any offset you want, all custom order - perfect if you are planning to "widened" your car.

Here is what they look like.








on my car -but you get the idea..

















The RR that you have is rare, at least for me. They are not available here in the US, and especially in Gold color (GP) like what you have.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Stunning car. Just love midnight purple R33 GTRs...perfect wheels for it as well. Makes me wonder why I bothered paying so much more to get an R34 GTR!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

BBS's really are the daddies on R33's, IMO


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

Heres mine on 17s BBS split 2 piece. 











PS the sorry red escort has now been sold.


----------

